# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist - FT Optometrist needed south of Seattle

## MichaelGuessford

*Well-established Optometry practice south of Seattle seeks a FT Optometrist - potential to make $850-$900/day!*
This busy full-scope practice is looking for a well-rounded Optometrist to rotate between 5 locations, all within 10-20 minutes of each other, the first of which is only 19 minutes from downtown Seattle. This practice has been servicing vision patients in Washington state for 75 years.
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*
           CLARUS 500 Fundus Camera, Visual Field, CIRRUS-HD OCT
           Co-manage and treat Glaucoma, Macular Degeneration, Cataracts, and Diabetic Retinopathy
           LASIK & Refractive Surgery co-management
           Diagnose ocular disease and vision disorders
           Contact Lens fittings
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
           Each Doctor has own Tech
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*
           Work hours: M-F 8:30-5:00 No Saturdays!
           Compensation is equal to 20% of billing revenue - minimum of $600/day, potential to make $850-$900/day
           Benefits include Medical, Dental, Malpractice, 401K, AOA dues
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: WA-KM-4534-1122V2
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

